# Die 15 meist gesuchten Produkte im Preisvergleich: Phenom II X4 955 BE vor Radeon HD 4770



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. Juni 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Die 15 meist gesuchten Produkte im Preisvergleich: Phenom II X4 955 BE vor Radeon HD 4770 gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Die 15 meist gesuchten Produkte im Preisvergleich: Phenom II X4 955 BE vor Radeon HD 4770


----------



## guna7 (13. Juni 2009)

Zu Platz 1 habe ich auch beigetragen, hab ich auch schon nach gesucht!

Zählt hier die Suche direkt bei Geizhals auch oder nur über PCGH?


----------



## darko2 (13. Juni 2009)

Wird wohl die direkt bei Geizhals sein, denn dort sind die Ergebnisse genau so bzw. extrem ähnlich.


----------



## ultio (13. Juni 2009)

darko2 schrieb:


> Wird wohl die direkt bei Geizhals sein, denn dort sind die Ergebnisse genau so bzw. extrem ähnlich.



Ja, siehe hier:
Top-100 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (13. Juni 2009)

Nur ein einziger Intel-CPU in den Top15 aber gleich 3 AMDs. Es scheint voran zu gehen...


----------



## FortunaGamer (13. Juni 2009)

Hätte nicht gedacht das der 955 so beliebt ist. Ich denke das der Intel Q9550 nächste Woche nachziehen wird da der so extrem im Preis gesenkt wurde.


----------



## Krackel (13. Juni 2009)

Hm hab mir zuletzt nen e8400 gekauft, leistung und übertaktungsspielraum sind wirklich hammer und ich bin wirklich angetan von intel... aber man muss einfach mal zugeben: die am3 modelle sind wirklich gut, vor allem die BE modelle (720 / 955)


----------



## -NTB- (13. Juni 2009)

FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Hätte nicht gedacht das der 955 so beliebt ist. Ich denke das der Intel Q9550 nächste Woche nachziehen wird da der so extrem im Preis gesenkt wurde.



Wieso sollte man so dumm sein sich eine cpu kaufen die auf einem sockel läuft der ausläuft??


----------



## SLIKX (13. Juni 2009)

Ich frage mich wieso die Ati-Karten immer n´mehr gesucht werden als die Nvidias


----------



## guna7 (13. Juni 2009)

-NTB- schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man so dumm sein sich eine cpu kaufen die auf einem sockel läuft der ausläuft??


Weil man ein Mobo mit diesem Sockel hat?


----------



## push@max (13. Juni 2009)

Da sind schon ein paar kostspielige Produkte dabei...mich wundert jetzt die HD4770 ein wenig, hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Nachfrage so groß ist.


----------



## Gast20150401 (13. Juni 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Da sind schon ein paar kostspielige Produkte dabei...mich wundert jetzt die HD4770 ein wenig, hätte nicht gedacht, dass die Nachfrage so groß ist.



Wen wunderts bei der Werbung für die HD4770,zumal die Leistung ja auch in Ordnung geht für den Preis.Für mich wäre Platz 3 interressant,die Samsung Spinpoint 1000 GB.


----------



## MARCU5 (14. Juni 2009)

-NTB- schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man so dumm sein sich eine cpu kaufen die auf einem sockel läuft der ausläuft??



es mag zwar sein dass am2+ ausläuft aber solange DDR3 noch recht teuer ist wird man mit am2+ immer noch gut fahren. wobei der test in der pcgh gezeigt hat dass zwischen Phenom II mit DDR2 oder DDR3 bis jetzt eig kaum nen unterscheid macht. hab auch noch ne am2+ platine und die behalte ich auch noch ne weile. die hat 45 wuro gekostet und sobald der 5200+ @3,2GHz net mehr reicht hol ich mir nen Phenom II X4 920 weil ich sowieso übertakte


----------



## Cybershoot91 (14. Juni 2009)

wusste ja garnich das der Am2+ sockel ausläuft?!  aber nun gut soll mich nicht weiter stören nachdem ich sowieso mit intel fahr^^

aber zurück zum thema!
mich wunderts auch das die radeon soweit oben zufinden ist! ich hab zwar mit einer der karten aus der 4er reihe gerechnet aber dann doch eher mit der 4780(x2 vll sogar)!
aber ok bei dem preis gut für einsteiger und durchschnittsbenutzer


----------

